
Why don't developers write more secure code - skoussa
https://softwaresecured.com/why-dont-developers-write-more-secure-code/
======
kstra
This free guide should help developers write more secure code.

[https://www.inversoft.com/guides/2016-guide-to-user-data-
sec...](https://www.inversoft.com/guides/2016-guide-to-user-data-security)

------
skoussa
Developers have been rapped in some circles for writing code with security
flaws, but is such criticism justified?

P.S. Want to help developers write more secure software, join the mission
jobs@softwaresecured.com

